# Motor Guide trolling motor review



## zappaddles (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm looking for some feedback on transome mount, 12 volt, 55 lbs. thrust Motor Guide trolling motors.  Not knowledgeable on the subject and have been searching for a used trolling motor of no particular brand.  I found a used one in my price range and want to hear some comments from owners on their quality.
Thanks,
Zap


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've owned a couple of Motorguide TMs and they were noisy compared to the Minn Kotas that replaced them. I can't say for sure about the second MG because it was used when I got the boat but the first MG was new when I got it and didn't last near as long as the Minn Kota that was still working great when I sold the boat. Both MGs were foot controlled 55s but the actual motor part should compare to a transom mount 55 as far as I know.

For quietness and reliability I've been impressed with Minn Kota, Motorguide not so much.


----------



## 93yj242 (Oct 18, 2011)

ive had a motorguide 30lbs  since the 90's only thing ive ever had to repair/replace was the battery clips and the prop. the prop was broke pushing the boat in a private pond and the battery clips just rusted over the years. its been a great investment and gets plenty of use.


----------



## zappaddles (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for the responses.
Zap


----------

